# Pregunta sobre el rendimiento de la tarjeta gráfica

## pacho2

Quisiera saber si es normal que obtenga en torno a unos 3800 frames con glxgears. Tengo lo siguiente:

-Nvidia 6600 GT AGP 8x 256Mb

-Driver 7667 de nvidia instalado con emerge (con el 6629 obtengo 3600 frames)

-Monitor con una resolución 1280x1024

-Athlon 3200 (x86-64)

Los juegos no parece que corran mal, la duda la tengo después de haber visto que hay gente que con la misma tarjeta saca unos 8000-10000 frames, al pricipio creí que sería por la resolución o por el número de colores (lo tengo a 24, si lo bajo 16 obtengo unos 5100 frames).

Corriendo glxinfo puedo ver que el Direct Rendering está activo.

Saludos

----------

## Excalibur

Supongo que sí que es normal, yo con mi Geforce FX 5600 obtengo 2800... teniendo en cuenta la superioridad de tu tarjeta...es correcto no?

----------

## blueworm

Estas realizando la prueba en pantalla completa o con la ventana normal?

----------

## Stolz

Si las pruebas son con la pantalla de Glxgears del tamaño por defecto y con 24bits de color, entonces creo que algo anda mal. Con esas condiciones, mi 6600GT ronda los 6660FPS sin ninguna clase de oveclock.

Lo que no se me ocurre es cual peude ser la cusa. Si estas usando el driver AGP de Nvidia prueba con el del kernel, y si estas usando el del kernel, prueba con el de Nvidia.

Saludozzzz

----------

## blueworm

Tambien hay que notar, que depende mucho de la cpu.

----------

## juanma

Yo con una radeon9200 llego justo justo a las 2100 con los ultimos drivers (recien instalados ayer  :Razz: ), así que no se si será correcto tu rendimiento o no pero teniendo en cuenta las diferencias entre tu tarjeta y la mía creo que deberías sacar bastantes mas f.p.s.

----------

## Stolz

Por si sirve de referencia, yo tengo un 3400+ que ahora en verano 'descansa' a 2700Mhz. Aun teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de velocidad entre tu 3200+ y mi 3400+ con overclock, me parece que el resultado es demasiado abultado como para deberse solo a procesador.

Tambien ayuda activar el SBA y el FASTwrite. Si no los tienes activados en la BIOS activalos y además edita /etc/modules.d/nvidia y modifica la siguiente line apara que quede asi, sin comentar:

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 

Para que los cambios tengan efecto:

```
# modules-update

# /etc/init.d/xdm stop

# rmmod -v nvidia

# modprobe -v nvidia

# /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Salduozzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Yo tengo un amd atlhon xp 2400+ y una nvidia 6200 con 256mb agp 8x y tengo unos 3500 fps en 1152x864 a 24. He probado hace un tiempo hacer lo que dice Stolz, probar con el de nvidia, y con el del kernel pero no hay diferencia de fps

----------

## pacho2

 *blueworm wrote:*   

> Estas realizando la prueba en pantalla completa o con la ventana normal?

 

Ventana normal  :Smile: 

Gracias

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si las pruebas son con la pantalla de Glxgears del tamaño por defecto y con 24bits de color, entonces creo que algo anda mal. Con esas condiciones, mi 6600GT ronda los 6660FPS sin ninguna clase de oveclock.
> 
> Lo que no se me ocurre es cual peude ser la cusa. Si estas usando el driver AGP de Nvidia prueba con el del kernel, y si estas usando el del kernel, prueba con el de Nvidia.
> 
> Saludozzzz

 

Gracias por la ayuda  :Smile: 

Estoy usando el tamaño por defecto con 26 bits, resolución 1280x1024 (¿tendrá mucho que ver esto último?).

Con el AGP del kernel 2.6.12 me dan los frames que he comentado antes, con el de la tarjeta me da unos 400 menos  :Sad: 

¿Tienes también un amd64? Lo digo por si es que rinde menos en amd64 que en x86...

Saludos y gracias

PD: Si eso, cuando pueda os pongo mi xorg.conf, aunque es un poco largo...

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Por si sirve de referencia, yo tengo un 3400+ que ahora en verano 'descansa' a 2700Mhz. Aun teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de velocidad entre tu 3200+ y mi 3400+ con overclock, me parece que el resultado es demasiado abultado como para deberse solo a procesador.
> 
> Tambien ayuda activar el SBA y el FASTwrite. Si no los tienes activados en la BIOS activalos y además edita /etc/modules.d/nvidia y modifica la siguiente line apara que quede asi, sin comentar:
> 
> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 
> ...

 

Los tengo activos...

Mi 3200 lo tengo ahora a 2.4GHz, a más no puedo (o no sé  :Embarassed:  ) porque, aunque la temperatura se mantiene baja, me da errores en la memoria, ejectivamente veo que, quizás, las placas Asus, aún en socket 939, no se prestan a hacer mucho overclocking.

Saludos y muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Si tengo AMD64. La resolucion no creo que tenga mucho que ver, porque tengas la que tengas glxgears siempre se dibuja con el mismo numero de pixeles. La verdad es que no se me ocurre que mas puede ser  :Sad: . Desde luego algo falla, porque con mi antigua Geforce 4 4800SE sacaba unos 4.000 fps, tanto en 32 como en 64 bits.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si tengo AMD64. La resolucion no creo que tenga mucho que ver, porque tengas la que tengas glxgears siempre se dibuja con el mismo numero de pixeles. La verdad es que no se me ocurre que mas puede ser . Desde luego algo falla, porque con mi antigua Geforce 4 4800SE sacaba unos 4.000 fps, tanto en 32 como en 64 bits.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

Como no sea la diferencia de GHz (2.7 vs 2.4-2.5)...

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Si tengo AMD64. La resolucion no creo que tenga mucho que ver, porque tengas la que tengas glxgears siempre se dibuja con el mismo numero de pixeles. La verdad es que no se me ocurre que mas puede ser . Desde luego algo falla, porque con mi antigua Geforce 4 4800SE sacaba unos 4.000 fps, tanto en 32 como en 64 bits.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz 
> 
> Como no sea la diferencia de GHz (2.7 vs 2.4-2.5)...
> ...

 

Es demasiada diferencia. Los 4.000 fps con my  antigua Geforce4 4800SE los sacaba con un procesador K7 a 2400Mhz, vamos, muy inferior a un AMD64 con una 6600GT.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Aún más extraño

Cuando pongo el AGP a 4x en lugar de a 8x me dan más frames (?), y, los juegos no pierden nada. En concreto me salen 3900 frames con el AGP a 4x, ¿será un problema con la placa?

La verdad es que parece que, como ya me advertiste hace tiempo, las Asus no van muy bien en amd64, ya que parece que esos problemas que tenía con el paginado de la memoria también eran culpa de la placa :S

En un momento pongo mi xorg.conf

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda

----------

## pacho2

Aquí está

le he quitado las líneas comentadas para que sea más corto. El agp está a "2" (4x), pero yo ya he probado a ponerlo a 4 (8x, cambiándolo en la BIOs también, claro), y es lo mismo.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so"

    Load       "v4l"

    Load       "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "samsungmp910"

    HorizSync   30-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia6600GT"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2"

    Option      "DPMS" "on"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

    Option      "DigitalVibrance" "125"

    Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    BusID       "1:0:0"

    VideoRam    262144

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia6600GT"

    Monitor     "samsungmp910"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Mi /etc/modules.d/nvidia es el siguiente:

```

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more 

# option see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7667/README.gz 

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

```

Todo esto lo he verificado en /proc, es decir, he comprobado que, efectivamente, el fast writes se activa, el AGP se regula cuando yo lo cambio, .etc

Saludos y mcuhas gracias por la ayuda

----------

## DDrDark

Yo si pongo NvAGP "4" en nvidia-settings me cabia el bus de AGP a PCI. Igualmente da los mismos fps

----------

## pacho2

Me había equivocado. NvAGP es lo que regula que se use el AGP de la tarjeta (si has quitado el agpgart) o el del kernel.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda

----------

## DDrDark

Yo uso el driver AGP de los drivers de nvidia y veo que solo me cambia el bus, es raro

salu2

----------

## pacho2

También veo raro que saque los mismos 3800 frames con gentoo y con mandriva (?), no sé que tengo mal...

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

Yo supongo que tu tarjeta grafica puede que tenga memorias mas lentas, o sea de menos calidad. Igualmente no creo que debiera haber tanta diferencia. 

Si tienes windows prueba a pasarle el 3dmark05 aver cuantos puntos te da, luego miras por google mas resultados de tarjetas como la tuya, y haber si asi puedes descartar si el problema es con linux o con la tarjeta grafica directamente

----------

## pacho2

No tengo Window$, pero aún así voy a mirar más resultados del glxgears con mi tarjeta

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Me acabo de dar cuenta que es de 256Mb. Las memorias de 256Mb dan peor rendimiento que las de 128Mb. ¿Es G-DDR3? Si no lo es, es una posible explicacacion.

¿Seguro que es la 6600GT y no la 6600 a secas? Si no lo es,es otra posible explicacacion.

¿El chipset es nf4(nvidia) o K8T800/K8T800Pro(VIA)? Si es VIA , es otra posible explicacion.

Si no recuerdo mal, todas las ASUS 939 son PCI-expres. No se que tal anda de rendimiento el PCI-E pero tal vez no esté tan maduro como en AGP y eso podria ser otra explicacion. Alguien que tenga mas idea que yo podria orientarte mas en esto.

Si ya tienes SBA y FW activado y confirmacion de que tienes aceleracion, yo tampoco me preocuparia demasiado, al fin y al cabo es una ASUS, no le pidas peras al olmo  :Wink:  (aunque pienso que el culpable es mas la tarjeta que la placa)

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Me acabo de dar cuenta que es de 256Mb. Las memorias de 256Mb dan peor rendimiento que las de 128Mb. ¿Es G-DDR3? Si no lo es, es una posible explicacacion.
> 
> ¿Seguro que es la 6600GT y no la 6600 a secas? Si no lo es,es otra posible explicacacion.
> 
> ¿El chipset es nf4(nvidia) o K8T800/K8T800Pro(VIA)? Si es VIA , es otra posible explicacion.
> ...

 

Gracias por la información  :Wink: 

Lo que me parece muy extraño es que de igual que el AGP esté a 8 que ha 4.

La tengo de 256 megas de memoria, no sé de que tipo es, ¿sabes cómo lo podría saber? gracias  :Wink: 

Miraré más a fondo si es GT o no.

El chipset es Via K8T800Pro  :Sad: 

Aunque la placa es PC-Express, mi tarjeta no lo es y, por tanto, estoy usando el AGP a 8x, aunque como he comentado antes le da igual que lo tenga a 4 que a 8.

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

La diferencia entre el AGP 4x y el  8x es el ancho de banda del bus. Con el Glxgears no va a haber diferencia pues a penas usa ancho de banda, con el ancho disponible en un bus 4x le sobra con creces, por lo que no va a necesitar lo poco que aporta el 8x.

Para saber el tipo de memoria debes de consultar el embalaje o las instrucciones de la tarjeta. tambien peudes mirar en la web del fabricante. Todas las 6600GT de 128MB son GDDR-3. No me suena que existan 6600GT de 256MB pero en caso de que existan es muy probable que lleven memoria DDR, no GDDR-3.

Para saber el modelo, sin con un 

```
# lspci | grep -i GeForce
```

 no sales de dudas, prueba emergiendo y ejecutando nvdia-settings. Ahi te pone el modelo.

Salduozzzzz

----------

## Pep

No tiene mucho sentido lo que te está pasando con la tarjeta. Yo con una GF3 Ti4200 con 64 megas y un XP2600+ tengo los mismos fps que tu. ¿Tendrás una tarjeta defectuosa?

----------

## kalcetoh

He leído por aqui que alguien con una radeon 9200 consigue 2100, yo tengo los últimos drivers también pero consigo 1200 con la ventana por defecto. Lo cierto es que los juegos no me van lentos.

Alguna idea?

----------

## DDrDark

yo en mi radeon 9200 con 128mb consigo 1200 tambien, con un duron 2ghz y 512mb de ram

----------

## kalcetoh

Yo creo que alguien nos engaña, yo tengo un p4 2.8GHz, el ut2004 me va bastante fluidito, con 2000 sería la leche.

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> La diferencia entre el AGP 4x y el  8x es el ancho de banda del bus. Con el Glxgears no va a haber diferencia pues a penas usa ancho de banda, con el ancho disponible en un bus 4x le sobra con creces, por lo que no va a necesitar lo poco que aporta el 8x.
> 
> Para saber el tipo de memoria debes de consultar el embalaje o las instrucciones de la tarjeta. tambien peudes mirar en la web del fabricante. Todas las 6600GT de 128MB son GDDR-3. No me suena que existan 6600GT de 256MB pero en caso de que existan es muy probable que lleven memoria DDR, no GDDR-3.
> 
> Para saber el modelo, sin con un 
> ...

 

Gracias por la yuda  :Smile: 

En cuanto a lo del glxgears, yo tengo una máquina (no es mía, pero tengo la contraseña de root  :Wink: ) que, por desgracia, no tiene los drivers de ATi (no los hemos conseguido instalar), de forma que tenemos el módulo DRI. Con el AGP a 8x saca 750 frames, pero a 4x saca sólo 500... por eso comantaba los del AGP. Además no es sólo glxgears, he probado con juegos como torcs, tuxracer, ppracer, gl-117, .etc, y todos me dan los mismos frames tantop con el AGP a 4 como a 8 (?).

La caja dice que la memoria es DDR  :Sad: . El lspci me da que es una 6600GT, lo cuál hace que mandriva (quer también la tengo instalada) crea que la tengo. Pero lo curioso es que si miro el Xorg.0.log encuentro un código (0x00f2 o algo así), que, según el manual del driver que se puede descargar en la página de nvidia, corresponde a una 6600 asecas, lo que no me explico entonces es por qué lspci me dice que es GT.

En el nvidia-setting me parece que me dice que es XV (de expert vision, el fabricante), pero nop estoy seguro, ya que he mirado en tantos sitios que ya estoy un poco liado  :Smile: 

¿tanta diferencia de frames hay entre una GT  y una que no lo es?

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Gracias por la yuda 
> 
> En cuanto a lo del glxgears, yo tengo una máquina (no es mía, pero tengo la contraseña de root ) que, por desgracia, no tiene los drivers de ATi (no los hemos conseguido instalar), de forma que tenemos el módulo DRI. Con el AGP a 8x saca 750 frames, pero a 4x saca sólo 500... por eso comantaba los del AGP. Además no es sólo glxgears, he probado con juegos como torcs, tuxracer, ppracer, gl-117, .etc, y todos me dan los mismos frames tantop con el AGP a 4 como a 8 (?).
> 
> La caja dice que la memoria es DDR . El lspci me da que es una 6600GT, lo cuál hace que mandriva (quer también la tengo instalada) crea que la tengo. Pero lo curioso es que si miro el Xorg.0.log encuentro un código (0x00f2 o algo así), que, según el manual del driver que se puede descargar en la página de nvidia, corresponde a una 6600 asecas, lo que no me explico entonces es por qué lspci me dice que es GT.
> ...

 

Los juegos que han mencionado tampoco sirven para ver la diferencia entre AGP 4x y 8x. Si con los juegos para Windows de última generación a penas hay diferencia, con los de Linux que son mas modestos imagínate. Lo que traga ancho de banda del bus que da gusto son las texturas, y esos juegos a penas tiene carga en texturas, y además tienes una memora de 256MB de video, algo difícil de llenar, por lo que en una sola carga ya tienes todas copiadas en memoria y no se transmiten mas datos por el bus.

Del lspci no te fies mucho, ya que el nombre del chipset de las 6600 y las 6600GT es compartido y eso es lo que muestra lspci. Del que si deberías de fiarte es de nvidia-settings. ¿Que aparece exactamente en la pantalla de nvidia-settings despues de la cadena "Graphic Procesor:"?

SaludozzzzzzzLast edited by Stolz on Mon Sep 05, 2005 12:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pacho2

En cuanto vaya a comer lo miro  :Wink: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> En cuanto vaya a comer lo miro 
> 
> Saludos y gracias 

 

Ups, has contestado mientras editaba el mensaje. He añadid unas cuantas cosas, tal vez algunas no las hayas leido, pegale de nuevo un vistazo a mi ultimo mensaje  :Very Happy: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Yo lo que hacía para "explotar" la tarjeta era "mnaipular el torcs. Con el torcs en el circuito spring, aún sin manipular, hay veces que en la zona previa al descenso el coche se ve que va un poco ajustado, aunque en ese tramo va a unos 40 frames. Esto no sucede con circuitos más sencillos como el ovalado, en el que tengo 160 frames. Si añado yo más coches (unos 30, cuando en el Quick Race sólo se pueden poner 20) se ve que la tarjeta se queda un pelín corta, ¿seguro que en este caso no se notaría el AGP?

Quizás estoy demasiado condicionado por la ATi 9200 de 128 megas de memoria, en la que el AGP es vital  :Wink: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

En esa situacion que comentas nada tiene que ver el ancho de banda del bus AGP. Están mas condicionadas al procesador grafico y en el caso de usar 30 coches el rendimiento está mas condicionado por tu CPU. Creeme, el ancho de banda del AGP no tienen nada que ver  :Wink: .

Los factores limitantes a la hora de jugar son la potencia del GPU, la potencia del CPU y las latencias de la memoria. De hecho, ni siquiera la cantidad de memoria de video tiene mucho que ver con el rendimiento (salvo en 1 o 2 juegos de hace un par de meses). Es una creencia popular falsa pensar que 256MB de video son mejores para jugar.

Saludozzzzzzz

PD: Esto ya se está saliendo del tema. Recuerda que eto e sun foro Gentoo. Para cuestios de esta indole hay lugares mas apropiados para preguntar, como Noticias3D, hardlimit y similares. Te recomeindo que acudas a ellas, son de lo mejorcito que hay en español.Last edited by Stolz on Mon Sep 05, 2005 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> En esa situacion que comentas nada tiene que ver el ancho de banda del bus AGP. Están mas condicionadas al procesador grafico y en el caso de usar 30 coches el rendimiento está mas condicionado por tu CPU. Creeme, el ancho de banda del AGP no tienen nada que ver .
> 
> Los factores limitantes a la hora de jugar son la potencia del GPU, la potencia del CPU y las latencias de la memoria.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

En el Xorg.0.log parece que las memorias que tengo son 4 de 64 megas y marca unos 66 MHz, o algo así (ten en cuenta que hablo de memoria, ya que me conecto desde un telecentro  :Wink: ), ¿qué tienes tu? Es para comparar  :Wink: 

Saludos y gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> En el Xorg.0.log parece que las memorias que tengo son 4 de 64 megas y marca unos 66 MHz, o algo así (ten en cuenta que hablo de memoria, ya que me conecto desde un telecentro ), ¿qué tienes tu? Es para comparar 

 

Como he dicho en el mensaje anterior, esto es irrelevante (lo que pasa es que me has vuelto a pillar editando y no te ha dado tiempo a leerlo. La mania mia de editar los pots para ampliar informacion   :Laughing:  )

De todas formas, el enigma está resuelto, de hecho no es ningun enigma  :Wink: . me he pasado por la Web del fabricante xpertvision y adivina:El modelo con chipset 6600GT es de 128MB con memoria GDDR-3 (enlace)

El modelo con chipset 6600(no GT) es de 256MB con memoria DDR normal (enlace)

Conclusion: No tienes ningun problema de rendimiento, simplemente tienes una tarjeta distinta a la que pensabas, Es una 6600(no GT) y ademas con memoria de la mala, de ahi el rendimiento que saca.

Creo que el tema se puede cerrar  :Razz:  (mejor, porque ya empezaba a desviarse del tema)

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Vale  :Wink: 

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada  :Smile: 

----------

